# vr6 12v recomended head mods for turbo



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Folks

Apart from the the basic porting and flowing of the head what valve sizes and cams are recommended for around 500hp with the widest possible power band. I simply want to get it s efficient as possible. I know the standard cams can make the power but they peak and fall of quickly.

Regards
Reinier


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I was told by one of the smartest tuners that you can make 700whp on 268's with the right component setup.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

for those HP levels it not worth doing anything.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

8-VALVER said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Apart from the the basic porting and flowing of the head what valve sizes and cams are recommended for around 500hp with the widest possible power band. I simply want to get it s efficient as possible. I know the standard cams can make the power but they peak and fall of quickly.
> 
> ...


i made 465 running out of fuel with a stock motor with head spacer

in a fwd car - more than enough on the street unless doing high speed highway pulls then maybe pick up some cams


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Like everyone else are saying ^^. I'm making 589whp on a stock engine. If you want to go higher then i recommend 268° cams and valve springs.


----------



## skate303 (Dec 5, 2009)

in my old setup i made 501whp and 469ftlbs tqw with stock head and turbo grind cams. im now going to be running 288hydro cams hd springs titanium retainers and stock valves looking to break into 700. but anyway stock head is beefy and will produce decent numbers with proper setup


----------



## isault (Mar 3, 2005)

Tim Mullen has in his setup 288s with stock valves and ports and he is at 8's ET.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

skate303 said:


> in my old setup i made 501whp and 469ftlbs tqw with stock head and turbo grind cams. im now going to be running 288hydro cams hd springs titanium retainers and stock valves looking to break into 700. but anyway stock head is beefy and will produce decent numbers with proper setup


I think you would be happy with a set of *268 cams.


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

zwogti said:


> I think you would be happy with a set of *268 cams.


:thumbup:


----------



## xtremebeastbeatr (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you guys running ARP hardware as well?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

xtremebeastbeatr said:


> Are you guys running ARP hardware as well?


i used headstuds with a headspacer


----------



## VR6DPLMT (Jan 19, 2013)

So you want the "widest" possible power band? I would suggest Autotech262's if you did not want to go too expensive and still have a nice bump in power. All F/I loves a better flowing head b/c you can get more power from less PSI. If you want to go a bit more expensive you could do Schrick268's but then again those are pricey as hell. When you say widest power band exactly from what RPM to Redline do you want your power band to be? Now with the history of our motors being turbo'd the biggest hurtle we 12v VR6 turbo users had to face(besides the ungodly price for the turbo itself)was the fact we wanted to have all this low end torque which destroyed axles, transmissions, and engines. So when we got smarter we realized that instead of wasting all the power in burning up tires we decided to get bigger a/r housings and have the power come on later when it was most useable. Now does this mean you're going to have a small power band? No. In fact you will have a bigger and more effective power band b/c you won't be wasting it in the first 2000-3000rpms with a power spike. Now why do people like Tim Mullen use TT288's in his turbo application it's b/c he wanted to get rid of the low end power and take it back to the mid range to the high end. So once we know how wide you want your useable power band to be then we can accurately answer your question. I am not trying to come off as snippy we just need more info as to what you want personally for your power band.

Sometimes a good P&P will flow much more than just getting bigger valves, so that's something to take into account. However a good P&P with a BVH can be pretty damn amazing. 

Okay if you want a good punch in the medium range and decent top end when it comes to cams.

Techtonics 264/260's
Autotech 262's
CAT 263's(however not sure CAT even exists as a company anymore)
I also believe Schimmel makes a set of turbo cams as well.

If you want high end power with a decent mid range
Schrick268's
DRC268's(if you can still get them)
Techtonic 268's
Techtonic 288's. (I don't put the 276's in the list b/c of all the research I've ever done on them is that they make less power than the 268's and have a smaller power band than the TT288's just food for thought)

Good luck in your build and don't forget to build the head as well lifters, retainers, and HD Springs.


----------



## 8-VALVER (Jan 11, 2012)

VR6DPLMT said:


> So you want the "widest" possible power band? I would suggest Autotech262's if you did not want to go too expensive and still have a nice bump in power. All F/I loves a better flowing head b/c you can get more power from less PSI. If you want to go a bit more expensive you could do Schrick268's but then again those are pricey as hell. When you say widest power band exactly from what RPM to Redline do you want your power band to be? Now with the history of our motors being turbo'd the biggest hurtle we 12v VR6 turbo users had to face(besides the ungodly price for the turbo itself)was the fact we wanted to have all this low end torque which destroyed axles, transmissions, and engines. So when we got smarter we realized that instead of wasting all the power in burning up tires we decided to get bigger a/r housings and have the power come on later when it was most useable. Now does this mean you're going to have a small power band? No. In fact you will have a bigger and more effective power band b/c you won't be wasting it in the first 2000-3000rpms with a power spike. Now why do people like Tim Mullen use TT288's in his turbo application it's b/c he wanted to get rid of the low end power and take it back to the mid range to the high end. So once we know how wide you want your useable power band to be then we can accurately answer your question. I am not trying to come off as snippy we just need more info as to what you want personally for your power band.
> 
> Sometimes a good P&P will flow much more than just getting bigger valves, so that's something to take into account. However a good P&P with a BVH can be pretty damn amazing.
> 
> ...


Great stuff. Thanks for the replies guys. 
Ive started on the head. Doing a full port and flow. Ferrea springs and exhaust valves. The cams I think I should go with the Estas 268's.

The block is just getting refreshed with new OEM bearings and rings and ARP rod bolts.

Im going to build a long runner turbo manifold as I believe a cast and short runner keeps to much heat retained in the head.



Block just getting


----------

